# Sony Xperia U get price cut now at 16499(flipkart)



## den20 (May 6, 2012)

Xperia U get price cut now at 16499(flipkart)

Sony Xperia U: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com


----------



## clmlbx (May 6, 2012)

good, but still needs cut at least 2K around because of low storage space but.. I don't think it is gonna happen because of it's spec

Edit:  It is already out of stock


----------



## sarthak (May 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> good, but still needs cut at least 2K around because of low storage space but.. I don't think it is gonna happen because of it's spec
> 
> Edit:  It is already out of stock



I guess the low storage can be ignored thanks to USB-on-the-go. But was in stock before ? AFAIK flipkart puts 'out of stock' on products that haven't launched yet.


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

And also the screen size is only 3.5", it should be atleast 3.7".

I think it will be available in market for 16k or less if the price on flipkart is 16.5k which is good for a dual core processor phone


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

So guys is it better than Samsung Omnia W??


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

R u serious....
You comparing a android and a window phone....!!!


----------



## varunparakh (May 7, 2012)

Forget the internal storage, with Beats Audio & Sense UI, is the single core One V comparable to Xperia U ?


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

Its not Out of Stock, but on Pre-Order mode.


----------



## clmlbx (May 7, 2012)

^ it was yesterday. IMO storage is very important factor


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^ it was yesterday. IMO storage is very important factor



Its still on pre-order mode mate.
Forthcoming Item.
Pre-order now. ( Release Date: 10/05/2012)

The display specs look good, but the horrible part is "no card slot" & Gingerbread OS.


----------



## sarthak (May 7, 2012)

@montsa007 
It came on pre-order today only. Yesterday it was shown out of stock.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> R u serious....
> You comparing a android and a window phone....!!!


yeah LOlzzzzzzzzzzz
So IS it Omnia w Up to the mark
cuz both don't have Micro sd Carl slot


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2012)

This is a very good release price!! damn, missed it. i got galaxy ace. which is absolute $hit


----------



## varunparakh (May 7, 2012)

and is now 17,399!! WTF Flipkart!! You gotta be kidding me!!


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

^^^^
Ha ha ha....bad luck guys


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2012)

building hype. i really doubt it'll survive a hard day in the field. build looks so flimsy. Neo V had better build. no loose parts.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

I never liked the design of newer xperias. The arc saga was really a marvel which I miss.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2012)

not a bad price. Can be recommended to people with a 15k budget


----------



## Terabyte (May 8, 2012)

^But has 4GB storage limit, so a deal-breaker for many I guess.


----------



## clmlbx (May 8, 2012)

to be precise it has 8 GB but only 4GB is available to user other 4 GB is for apps and all.


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> to be precise it has 8 GB but only 4GB is available to user other 4 GB is for apps and all.



I wonder how much space Android hogs!?
4GB? quite unrealistic, no?


----------



## raj_in (May 9, 2012)

available for 15890 
Sony U or one V
whihc 1 to buy guys


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

I really think that 4GB space is very less for both apps as well as other like data like music and photos etc so its better to go with One V


----------



## tejjammy (May 9, 2012)

Guys what's the difference between this and Xperia sola? It has got 3.7" screen and has a memory card slot. What i don't get is why is Sony releasing phones with almost same features? Any idea when will it be launched?


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

Sola has memory card support, so that's a huge pluspoint, plus the floating touch thing is nice I hear, not sure how practical that is anyway.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

raj_in said:


> available for 15890
> Sony U or one V
> whihc 1 to buy guys



Why not save some more money and buy HTC One!?
Its much better than Sony Xperia U and V in many aspects.


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

Xperia U's screen quality is better than Sola. But Sola has a cardslot. If Sola had a 720p sceen then it would be a awesome phone :/ Anyways I am waiting for a price-cut on S2.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Why not save some more money and buy HTC One!?
> Its much better than Sony Xperia U and V in many aspects.


Agreed, One V sure looks good. Except the processor is single core, compared to dual core from Xperia U or Sola. That's one tiny issue.


----------



## aroraanant (May 12, 2012)

Even I wonder what sony is upto, releasing similar kind of phones with not much difference!!!


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Even I wonder what sony is upto, releasing similar kind of phones with not much difference!!!



Testing the grounds 
Remember its just Sony and not Sony Ericsson


----------



## Terabyte (May 12, 2012)

Compared to Xperia U, Xperia Sola has :-
-> Slightly bigger screen
-> Expandable memory slot
-> NFC
-> Floating Touch Display
-> Is slimmer

Enough specs to separate the two handsets IMO and also more VFM compared to Xperia U.


----------

